# Rossin Prestige



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

So last night I made the "mistake" of looking at Ebay after a few glasses of Montepulciano and this is what I bought.

It's supposed to be 1994 vintage, so that fits with the parts I have -Dura Ace 7410 with white hoods, seeing as Festina rode Dura Ace equipped Rossins in the mid 90's.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

that thing is beefy
put some mean ass components on it & that thing will
look good & be really fast


----------



## sandy555 (May 23, 2009)

That's a lovely frame.

FWIW I think you got that for an absolute steal. The last one I saw for sale was NOS - £800.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Build list is as follows
Dura Ace 7410 Cranks
TA 50/38 Silver Rings
Dura Ace 7700 Calipers
Dura Ace 7402 Brake Levers
Dura Ace 7400 Seat Post
Dura Ace 7900 DT Levers
Dura Ace 7800 Rear Mech
Dura Ace 7800 Front Mech
Mavic Mach 2 CD 2 32h Rims on Dura Ace 7402 Hubs
3T Paris Roubaix Bars
3T Record Silver Stem
Benotto White Ribbon or Cork
Flite White Saddle
Just need to find some Dura Ace 7410 SPD pedals and sort out what tubs to use and we're done!

Or do I keep it 8 speed and use 74 series mechs & calipers?


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool bike, love that color.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

bane said:


> Cool bike, love that color.


Thanks I haven't seen it yet as I only just paid for it.
Looks like a sort of petrol bluey-green. Looks pretty whatever.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

*Update......*

Here she is. Little tattier than I'd hoped and a bit porky!!

Just needs a 7410 FD and Shimano levers.

Hoods will be changed to white original 7402 ones and cables will be run through the bars so as not to disturb the Benotto ribbon I acquired years ago.

Enjoy!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

what a beauty ! post a ride report after about 200 miles.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful build! The top cup on the headset looks a little unusual though.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> Here she is. Little tattier than I'd hoped and a bit porky!!
> 
> Just needs a 7410 FD and Shimano levers.
> 
> ...




that's not a white filte


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> that's not a white filte


I keep getting outbid on ebay. Might have to go for a Regal or other saddle in white. Sorry!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*That is one sweet frame.*



ultimobici said:


> So last night I made the "mistake" of looking at Ebay after a few glasses of Montepulciano and this is what I bought.
> 
> It's supposed to be 1994 vintage, so that fits with the parts I have -Dura Ace 7410 with white hoods, seeing as Festina rode Dura Ace equipped Rossins in the mid 90's.


I love the crimped tubing and that special bottom bracket. Great find! Here's a nice screen saver for ya.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

High Gear said:


> I love the crimped tubing and that special bottom bracket. Great find! Here's a nice screen saver for ya.


Seat's too low.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice score! I like the squarish BB.

I also like the build up so far, even the non-matching green tires. When do we get to see finished build photos?

What QR skewers are those? Look like maybe some Campag ones? What era are the ones with the cutout? I really like the look of them. My 2007 Centaur shifters have a cutout in the shifter lever behind the brake lever.

And steel bikes with chrome and low profile box rims are so damn nice! I have a new plastic bike and while it is fun to ride, it doesn't do much for me aesthetically. Now...Italian steel road bikes...I can stare at (and ride!) those all day!

Oh, I guess I'm a bit lost...are you trying to score a white Flite? Yeah, those go for wild prices on eBay if they are the older ones. You can find black ones at a decent price, but the white ones skyrocket in price. Wish the newest ones weren't so ugly, I'd just buy one of them and be done with it.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

lots of " retro" saddles brand new at Ribble and Total Cycling , I want to buy a black turbo for my steel Merckx but may have to settle with a Concor from CRC.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

latman said:


> lots of " retro" saddles brand new at Ribble and Total Cycling , I want to buy a black turbo for my steel Merckx but may have to settle with a Concor from CRC.


Why not buy the Turbo from Total Cycling?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

nayr497 said:


> Nice score! I like the squarish BB.
> 
> I also like the build up so far, even the non-matching green tires. When do we get to see finished build photos?
> 
> ...


Pics later once she's finished.

Had an absolute nightmare wrapping one side of the Benotto ribbon so may get cork. But the saddle is a problem. I'll have to try a few out to see what I get on with. Maybe a white Regal?

I don't understand why Selle Italia have reissued the Flite in Black only. The white ones were always fast moving in the shop I worked in when they were last out.

Tyres are temporary as are the wheels. Hubs and skewers are PMP from Italy. Probably will be replaced with Mavic Mach 2 CD 2 on Dura Ace 7402's with Continental Competition 22's in the near future.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Why not buy the Turbo from Total Cycling?


 Might just do that , after all my stuff comes from CRC pedals/chains/BB etc (maybe even a black concor light)


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, she's built now BUT.....

I had a fot in the meantime and I need to be much further back than the seat tube angle allows.

So Ebay beckons. :sad:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you need a seatpost with more setback, look for a CLB post. Wallingford bikes sell them. I have one and it's the only post that I can use a Brooks saddle with on my Italian bike with steep STA.

http://www.wallbike.com/components.html#post


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> If you need a seatpost with more setback, look for a CLB post. Wallingford bikes sell them. I have one and it's the only post that I can use a Brooks saddle with on my Italian bike with steep STA.
> 
> http://www.wallbike.com/components.html#post


Problem is then that the top tube is effectively lengthened by almost 10 mm.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Dura Ace (Easton) Seat Post*

In keeping with the rest of the bike you could get a Shimano Dura-Ace (Easton) Seat Post, they have a good amount of set back on them. A mate recently purchased one for his Colnago off eBay.

You could also try https://njs-keirin.blogspot.com/2007/12/sugino-seat-posts-used.html for a range of new and used Dura-Ace (Easton) Seat Posts.



















Nicely finished Rossin by the way, I NEED to get mine sorted out and finished.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm going to see if I can lay my hands on a cheap post that has the same layback as a Dura Ace 7410. If that gets me into the right position without compromising my overall position then she stays.

In the meantime some more pics. Excuse the dirt, but I don't believe in babying a bike. The day it needs that, off to ebay!


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*nice bike,*

did you find a seatpost with setback? if not i have 2 older time made aluminium posts with about 35mm of setback that i wont need.i am in oz tho...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

*Some more pics*

Enjoy!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tidi said:


> did you find a seatpost with setback? if not i have 2 older time made aluminium posts with about 35mm of setback that i wont need.i am in oz tho...


I've got an old Time carbon one that I can use to see if it works. If it does then I can start looking for a 7410. Thanks anyhow!


----------

